# Sugar gliders?



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Does anyone know of anywhere (as close to london as poss) were i can get some? thanks: victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Please make a jaunt over to Sugar Lumps - Index

It's a wonderful UK based glider forum with several fantastic glider breeders available for any advice and your future sugar babies


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Please make a jaunt over to Sugar Lumps - Index
> 
> It's a wonderful UK based glider forum with several fantastic glider breeders available for any advice and your future sugar babies


yeah. its a great site, i am already a member, very friendly bunch.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

If you have a looksie in the approved breeders section (on sugar lumps) there is a lady called Terry (Furbutz) in East London.


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

theirs one of these for sale in a local pet shop.... i really want it!!

xxxx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I HATE that some petshops continue to sell gliders... They require much more care than a hamster and they are rarely cared for properly (obviously if there is just one) in pet shops. If the pet shop isn't caring for them correctly, how can they give sound advice on their care to anybody who buys them? GRRRR!!!


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

well tbh most pet shops have no idea about ANY of the animals they have in, so unless the person buying isnt an impulse buyer and does there research, the animal(s) will be kept in an unsuitable condition...

i do agree with you and am not arguing but the problem isnt with just gliders its with MOST animals!! 

xxxx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's just so much easier to end up with a dead glider if you aren't given the proper information than say a hamster... Although, I won't start on the size of hamster cages petshops sell... *lol*


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

Collecting my new boys soon...can't wait.
Having fun watching the OH finishing the cage


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

will be posting pics @ sugar lumps


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Another recommendation for sugar lumps, Im not a glider-ite, but they seem like a nice enough bunch over there :Na_Na_Na_Na:

As for suggies in pet shops, there is a place near me that feeds theirs solely on locusts and keeps them in 18" rat cages (too small even for rats IMO!)

Its the same rather unsavoury place Ive mentioned to glidergirl in the past as preparing the stock "any exotic mammal we can get away with" - disgusting place run by an equally vile man.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't get me started Han!!!! Usually pet shops like that get them from a grotty wholesaler who hasn't taken the best of care of them themselves! Not metioning names, but one of them even has probably the worst suggie care sheet known to man on their site (despite being told it's rubbish, and ACTUALLY having had a care sheet sent to them!!!!). Grrrrrrrrrrr :censor:


----------

